# Pale Ale Late Hopped Recipe



## brewologist (31/5/13)

Hi All,

I've been working on a recipe for a pale ale that will produce a beer with a big hop flavor/aroma. Something along the lines of SNPA in hoppiness but I'm not looking to brew a SNPA clone as such. Most of my beers to date have turned out quite drinkable but have lacked the hop favor you get from craft brews such as Beechworth PA, 4 Pines Pa, SNPA, Pintail PA etc. Thats the benchmark for this weekends brew.

I threw this recipe together last night. I've been doing a lot of reading of various articles and posts on the net and my aim is to boost hop flavor with late additions. I also have a lot of leftover malts from various brews and decided to mix up the grain bill in an attempt to add some complexity to the malt profile of this beer. 

My usual mash is BIAB single infusion at 66c, no mash out and an 8 -10L batch sparge I've been getting good efficiency doing that (hitting around 80%). However, the last brew I did was a step mash with boiling water additions to raise the temp so will do 55/20 - 66/60 - 78/mash out for this brew to try something different. 

All my brews are double batch and as most recipes I've read are for singe batch I'm not sure if I'm converting the hop schedule to double batch all that well. Also, as 0min hop addition don't add to IBU's in BeerSmith I have no idea of quantities of hops to add at 0mins. I'm just guestimating !!!!!

How do you think this is going to turn out? Is my process and recipe up to scratch. (Recipe Below)

Any comments would be appreciated - Brewing on Saturday morning.

Cheers and home brew beers,



Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 53.26 l
Post Boil Volume: 45.76 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 39.20 l
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 9.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 38.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 73.3 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name 
4.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) 
2.00 kg Golden Promise (Simpsons) (3.9 EBC) 
2.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) 
0.50 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 10L (19.7 EBC) 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) 
20.00 g Topaz [17.00 %] - First Wort 90.0 min 24.5 IBUs 
25.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min 7.8 IBUs 
40.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min 5.9 IBUs 
40.00 g Cascade [6.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Amarillo Gold [9.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min 0.0 IBUs 
2.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast


----------



## mckenry (31/5/13)

Hey Brewoligist,
Firstly, you can get beersmith to scale up a recipe for you. Plug in someones elses recipe and batch size, (can just uplaod the bmx if you have it) then on the home tab, go to Scale recipe, put your equipment profile in and batch size you want and bingo - everything should be right for IBU, EBC etc.

There are heaps of ways to get big hop flavour and aroma. Do some reading on dry hop, keg hop, french press, hopback.

Personally, my preferred method with your recipe would be to add the Amarillo and Cascade to the primary FV, two days before I would keg or bottle. If you want monster hop, but itll take a while to settle down, is to leave the recipe as it is AND dry hop. A bit OTT if you ask me.

0 min hops are entirely personal. A lot work to about 1g/L total. You have 70g in 42L, plus some at 5 mins & 10 mins, which is why I would move the 0 mins to dry hop.

Its all yours though, so do what you want, remembering, its easier to bump it up later, (dry hop, keg hop, randall) impossible to take back.


----------



## Midnight Brew (31/5/13)

How are you chilling your beer? You will get some bitterness from the 0min additions so the bitterness will be more then expected. APA's tend to be a tad darker in colour but more on that soon.

With the BIAB technique, IMO drop the sparge entirely and adjust your hot liquor up. I once messed around with sparging and its a bit of mucking about to gain a few extra efficency points. Just raise to mashout temp then pull the bag out and place in a bucket or use a skyhook, then squeeze the bag and add back in. Its entirely up to you but makes for an easier brewing day. Ive done step mash in BIAB without infusing boiling hot water, just add the heat and keep stirring. Takes a little longer but saves having to calculate the infusion temps/vol, could be worth a try.

To me an IPA is hop focued, APA is balanced in the middle and an AAA is malt focused. You mentioned you had a lot of leftover malts and want to add some complexity to the grain bill. Depending if you want to use these ingredients up now or not depends but the following has a good malt backbone for APA's.

I find this my most favoured grain bill for APA's:
58% Base (Ale or Pils)
30% Munich I
10% Wheat
2% Crystal (For colour)

I cant comment on hop schedule too much, Im still experementing myself but the above grain bill gives a good balance to an IBU of 35-40. There will be plenty of other brewers who can comment on hopping schedule.

Mckenry is on the money for the scale up option in beersmith. It takes alot of the recalculating out. You just add the recipe in with their figures then hit the scale button to your equipment/system. Because you're doing double batches, just a suggestion of splitting them over two FV and having either different dry hops/late additions or a different yeast. One brew day/Two different beers. I brew double batch BIAB and works a treat.

Most importantly (have fun) keep all your notes and write down your process so you can adjust for next time. Brew the same beer again but adjust to what you feel needs adding/omitting. It helps get a better grip on your system and what does and doesnt work for you.


----------



## JDW81 (31/5/13)

If it were my recipe I'd be using more pale malt (either Simpsons or the Joe White) and less pilsner (or probably none at all).

My standard APA grain bill is mostly pale malt, some munich, crystal and a little wheat.


----------



## piraterum (31/5/13)

Have you read this article? It's worth a read.

The Secret to Big Hop Aroma and Flavor
http://www.mrmalty.com/late_hopping.php

This is a solid SNPA clone that you could tweak to your liking
http://forum.northernbrewer.com/viewtopic.php?t=15532

+1 What others said re malts
Base ( e.g. pale malt), Munich, Wheat and a little Crystal


----------



## Dan Pratt (31/5/13)

The hops shedule looks ok.

20.00 g Topaz [17.00 %] - First Wort 90.0 min 24.5 IBUs
25.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min 7.8 IBUs
40.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min 5.9 IBUs
40.00 g Cascade [6.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min 0.0 IBUs
30.00 g Amarillo Gold [9.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min 0.0 IBUs

The Topaz is your bittering - good
The Galaxy if your flavour - good maybe move the citra to 10 mins also and only an ounce = 28g 

The aroma which you are chasing like the brews you mentioned would have been done in variours methods like mckenry mentioned above which only you can try them to see what results you get, peronally i like steeping the hops to get a better hop aroma rather than 0 min additions. But, if you no-chill thats not and option.

Steeping requires chilling from boil to 80c and then adding the hops to the wort, in your case the 40g cascade and 30g amarillo. Let it stand for 20 mins, then proceed to chill down.

Good luck with the brew.


----------



## brewologist (31/5/13)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for the replies. I have had a quick read but will spend a bit more time taking all the info in when I get home from work.

TFIF!!!

3 hours till beer o'clock


----------



## brewologist (31/5/13)

Hey,

I just graduated from Kit Master to Krausen. 

This weekends brew is gonna be awesome!!!


----------



## brewologist (31/5/13)

Thanks for the replies guys,

Sorry I didn't mention I use beerSmith.

mckenry, I have beersmith (love it) and think I will do as you said and use the scale-up function from a tried and true recipe from the database. However, I do like to make up my own recipes, trying create something new. I think I will look for a clone brew. I'm really liking the Pintail Pale Ale at the moment. I'll definitely dry hop this beer.

Midnight Brew, unfortunately I cant drop the sparge as I'm double batching in a 70L pot but I'm putting together a rig (ala braumiser) with a 98L and 36L for malt pipe that will enable me to brew doubles without a sparge. That said, I would probably still sparge cause I don't like the idea of leaving any sugars behind. Maybe I'm a tight arse Thanks for the grain base recipe. I would use all pale malt but I have pils malt and only a bit of pale left. I have been using pils malt in pale ales trying get a really light coloured beer with a big hop flavour. For some reason I like the idea of low EBC and big flavours.

Pratty, I like the steeping idea at whirlpool. Never heard of that and will definitely try that on this recipe.

I will use the rest of the trad ale and golden promise and top up with pils for the base. Then go with some munich and caramel to finish of the malt bill. As for the hops schedule, I think the hops I've chosen for this recipe will work together, I'll defs dry hops but I will research more in this before I complete the recipe


Cheers fellas,


----------



## brewologist (31/5/13)

Ok, no going back.

Just prepped the grain bill for tomorrow 

10kg 

GP - 31.5%
JW Ale - 23.5%
JW Ex Pils - 20%
Wey Munich - 15%
Best Wheat - 7%
Best Light Caramel - 3%

EBC - 10
ABV - 5.6

Still deciding on hops schedule.


----------



## brewologist (1/6/13)

Okie Dokes......

Been drinking a few Pintails tonight and I must say they are not as good as the S&W Pacific's I've ben quaffing during the week. I would have been on the S&W's tonight but I couldn't get them anywhere. Sold out, all round town!!!!!

Sooooooo......

I'm going full on galaxy for this brew. I'll keep the grain bill as its crushed and ready to go but, this is the hop schedule courtesy of Snowy (found this in a search). Regardless, I love galaxy and this recipe will give me a real good idea of what it tastes like.

Hop schedule BeerSmith Scaled  


GP - 31.5%
JW Ale - 23.5%
JW Ex Pils - 20%
Wey Munich - 15%
Best Wheat - 7%
Best Light Caramel - 3%


8.44 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min 
16.88 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min 
16.88 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min 
20.26 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min 
63.91 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min - Steeped (I'll use Pratty's whirlpool method here)
73.04 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days 

2pkt - US05

Plug it into BS and looks good.


Cheers!! y'all


----------



## Radroo (5/7/13)

Hey, how'd this turn out ?
I was messin around in BS and came up with a similar grain bill, but different hops schedule. I'm going with mostly
Amarillo but with some galaxy and going use centenial for bittering.


----------

